# Chief O'Neill Memorial Pub Crawl



## walees (Aug 17, 2009)

Friday, March 16, 2012.



Time

6:00pm until 10:00pm.
.





Description 

Visit some of Chicago's most popular "haunts"! Bus picks up next to Rock-N-Roll McDonalds on the corner of Clark and Ontario. This is the most popular tour and sells out very quickly! Ursula herself hosts this event! BYOB for the bus! (no hard coolers please). Pub drinks are cash bar only. Door prizes too!! All this for only $38.00 per person! For more information and to purchase tickets go to chicagohauntings.com and scroll down to the last tour on the page


----------

